# AOKP Help! My phone doesn't have any service?



## ryeguy2006a (May 30, 2012)

I have the newest version of AOKP, build 39, and my phone has recently stopped getting service? It essentially makes my phone useless. One thing that I noticed was that my battery is dying much faster than it used to. I feel like it is some setting that was changed while in my pocket. I never noticed it before, but when I pull down my toggle menu screen from my home page, (not sure if that is the correct name for it, but the menu that you can pull down with your finger when you slide from the top to bottom of the screen) at the bottom of the menu screen it says vodafone NL?

Did I change my phones mobile service provider to vodafone?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Vodafone NL is the manufacturer of the SIM cards Verizon supplies for Global devices.

Apparently your phone thinks it's on GSM.


----------



## ryeguy2006a (May 30, 2012)

I ended up having to wipe my phone and reinstall AOKP, but it went back to being on the Verizon Network. Then my apps started redownloading and it kicked me back to the vodafone NL network. I realized that I downloaded the app Tunee, and it was bad news. I didn't realize the extent to which this app had access to on my phone. It ended up changing my service network! My brother-in-law figured that out for me and helped me get my phone working again. Thought you guys would appreciate an update. Hopefully that doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

This Tunee? Because the permissions listed for it shouldn't have made it possible to alter your network settings.


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jabberwockish said:


> This Tunee? Because the permissions listed for it shouldn't have made it possible to alter your network settings.


Yeah, the only write access it has to your phone is the SD card. All other permissions are either to generate a UID for the app, to buzz the vibrator, or connect to data. Not to mention all the positive reviews.

Are you positive your phone wasn't in Global Mode?

Edit: Even better, did you mess with the radio mode in settings? I just duplicated that issue by jumping around radio modes.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

If you really want to know & control what an app is doing, you could try Pdroid. You'll want to search that thread for 1.31 & read up on what to do & how (I presume it works for AOKP). There are ports for ICS as well. Alternately, you could try LBE Privacy Guard which is similar.


----------

